# vxr astra and zymol royale - 56k xxx warning...



## HeavenlyDetail

FRIDAY

PICK UP FROM DEALERSHIP

Well after nearly six months of waiting my vxr astra finally arrived at Greens of Holborough my local Vauxhalldealership....

I knew from the start what i wanted from this car and had prearranged with the dealer principal to help me out while the car was in their care so they agreed to put the car on ramps for a week to enable me to have the wheels sent off .....

The car was then placed on vectra vxr 19" alloys...










SATURDAY

INTERIOR...
Next was a trip to Leicester to classic car services a professional leather re-trimmers and upholsters with whom i had discussed what i wanted from the interior of the vxr and had sent me samples as well as different ideas of what would suit the style and colour of the car....

I chose classic car services from a list of 7 due to the fact that they were a well established company who have produced interiors for show cars aswell as magazine shoots and they came highly recommended....

They agreed to let me replace my vxr recaros with like for like seats for a week which meant i could return in 1 week to pick my new seats up!!



















The spec i had decided on with Steve was for a top quality Scottish Weir which had been dyed and matched the metallic Arden Blue paintwork










I also requested vxr embroiderry on the headrests...

2 hours later and i returned from Leicester ready to start the detail...

The car was nice and dirty ready for my detail..

FOAMBATH...



















I decided to give the car a foam bath first using autobrites foam lance and supersnow foam....I also sprayed the arches with megs apc diluted 4:1










Before karchering the car i was surprised at how the foam was running down the sides of the car dirty so it was obviously eating in to the dirt nicely...










WASH

Next using zymol autowash and a natural sea sponge i used the 2 bucket method to wash the car before spraying off and pouring 100 litres of zero ppm r.o water over it...










DRYING...

I then put the car into the garage and using sonus ultimate drying towels and aquatouch towels proceeded to dry the car whilst using Megs last touch to aid with the drying...










I paid particular attention to door and boot shuts...










CLAYING...

Now the car was dry i decided to clay the car. The clay i used was zymols lehm clayjust simply because i have had good results with this before and it was a toss up between this and sonus green....
I made a mixture of claylube from zymol autowash and zero ppm r.o water...
Once i started to clay the car i noticed what i can only describe as a fine pitting and rough surface which felt like overspray but could not visibly see anything...










After a panel the clay was not actually to dirty so i proceeded to clay the whole car regularly turning the claybar and this was the worst it got










The paintwork felt silky smooth now and i was happy that i had no marring on the paintwork probably due to being over cautious with the clay lube on a new car!!!!

I then washed the car again , dryed and placed in the garage overnight ready for sunday and paintwork correction....

I asked Paul Dalton to give me some advice on this issue being a new car and how he felt about helping me to get the result that i was looking for and to give the car the best start with regards to its bodywork...We eventually went out for the night and thrashed out a deal we were both happy with over the space of 4 days to get the look i wanted!

SUNDAY

INSPECTION...

Paul arrived on the dot at 9am and saw the car for the first time.

Before he did anything he looked the car over and pointed out that to get the perfect result he would need to do some tests and paint gauge readings to accertain what he needed to do paintwork correction wise to rid the paintwork of the hills and valleys and to get a nice level surface for maximum reflection...

First he checked the car for blemishes with a 3m pps colour checklight ..










Straight away he found some scratches that must have come from factory (pray i didnt do them). I had instructed my dealership Greens of Holborough not to touch the car upon delivery off the transporter even to the point of leaving all window stickers on!!!! They did this perfectly for me.










PAINT DEPTH READINGS...

Paul then explained to me that to get an accurate assesment of the Vauxhall paintwork he would need to take 25 individual readings from each panel to build up a 3d picture in his head of how he would tackle this....He also told me the data would be loaded into a laptop after all readings were taken..



















He then proceeded to take all relavent readings and downloaded them










Next Paul explained to me that everypanel had a batch number which were as follows:

Batch 1.1 = roof
Batch 1.2 = bonnet
Batch 1.3 = nearside front wing
Batch 1.4 = nearside front door
Batch 1.5 = nearside rear quarter panel
Batch 1.6 = offside front wing
Batch 1.7 = offside front door
Batch 1.8 = offside rear quarter panel
Batch 1.9 = boot

This is a graph representing the roof panel of the vxr...










This showed that the roof panel was 155 microns at the thickest point compared to 120 at the lowest.....

I asked Paul why this was so important and he explained that for maximum reflection you needed to take away the peaks in the clearcoat to a maximum point of the lowest trough microscopically which should flatten the clearcoat to a reading of + or - 2 microns across the board and take no more than 8 microns from the clearcoat for fear of clearcoat failure in the future....

I had had the same discussion recently with a guy from BASF whom i deal with at work and he explained to me exactly the same that clearcoats are desighed to protect the paintwork provided that they maintain an average layer of no more than 8 to 10 microns being removed...He explained that with regards to paintwork you could happily do this 3 to 4 times to take to the 8 micron barrier!

Now that the readings were taken Paul was surprised at how good he felt the Vauxhall paint was in comparison to some other marques. He agreed with me though that the clearcoat finish had a very fine pin pricked effect of which he said he would remove and inspected it and showed me it under a magnified illuminated linen tester...










PAINTWORK CORRECTION

Paul then set about paintwork correction on the car and using his rotary started to work on the panels then taking paintwork readings..




























He then changed to smaller pads for more intricate areas...










He explained how he was looking for changes in the polishes he was using and from time to time mixed up some additives and polishes before applying to new pads and starting again..

With Paul now finishing the paintwork correction he was taking readings again and restarting again until he was happy...










He then pointed out to me that he had noticed a slight imperfection to do with glass distortion which he proceeded to show me on the headlights....I have to be honest i thought they were fine but he said he would do glass correction on them and make them perfect and he proceeded to skim what he said was approxumatly 1 micron off with a diamond polish until they were crystal clear....I was quite surprised at the result...

He then machine polished them to get a perfect shine and clarity in the glass...










The result was superb

BEFORE










AFTER










MICROSCOPIC MACHINE POLISHING

Now with the paintwork correction finished Paul set to work m/c polishing the paintwork in preparation for the hd cleanse stage and waxing....



















Paul used many products at this stage including 3m and Menzerna and used some additives and oils of his own which he refused to talk about...he just smiled!!










He explained to me how he worked in chequer boards and looked for changes in oil and composition of polish before deciding when to stop at maximum point of breakdown...

DECISIONS

The next stage was really to decide what we both felt would be best for the paintwork and to choose which wax to use out of Pauls massive collection...
Owning Zymol titanium , Concours and Destiny i felt it only right to keep it in the family as i love their products so much we decided on Zymol Royale.....It seemed rude not to...
We decided to apply Royale over 4 days to get multiple layers on and decided on 4 layers.....

HD-CLEANSE

I then set about hd cleansing the paintwork...



















I told Paul that i wanted to go over the paintwork twice which he agreed with...and then i proceeded to wipe it off...










ZYMOL ROYALE










This was my favourite stage throughout the day....










I was quite surprised at how lumpy the royale seemed compared to my Destiny and other zymol waxes and it was definetly not as easy to apply which now makes me understand posts when people state that the high end glazes are not easy to work with....

We both applied the wax one side each ...










After the wax had taken on the bodywork after about 5 minutes we proceeded to gently buff off.....

THE RESULTS

Well let me say that before and after shots are taken at different times of day and lighting etc changed so can only try and get best balance possible setting lighting to tungsten to get fairest result.......

BONNET BEFORE










BONNET AFTER










REFLECTION SHOTS
































































That was sunday finished...

MONDAY

WHEELS

Today was all about the wheels ...

When i ordered the car i knew i wanted a look away from the standard silver but didnt want to go to bling s looked into pure chrome but was advised against it due to poor rim protection and £500 per wheel cost....

So spoke to a few wheel guys and decided on an american chromium finish with diamond tipped faces witha double clear laquer to protect the bare ally in the event of stone chippage...

Clayed the wheels first..










Then hd cleansed...










Then the wheels were royaled fronts and titaniumed backs....

OLD WHEEL










NEW WHEEL










The car was washed and dryed and Royaled again Tuesday , Wednesday and Thursday including wheels....

SATURDAY

Back to Leicester to ccs to see new interior...

Walking in i spotted my seats which i thought looked dynamite and exactly what i wanted....

Steve had been totally professional emailing me every day including shots of the stitching and retrimming as he was doing it!!!





































And my fronts finished...



















And my embroiderry...










So my cars complete and im over the moon with it ....

FINAL SHOTS...




























DEPTH IN BOOT LIKE DEATHSTAR LANDING BAY!!































































GREAT ARCHITECTURE OR GRAND DESIGN?



















MODERN ART OR TECHNOLOGICAL MASTERPIECE?










EYES IN THE NIGHT!










NO RUSH!


----------



## gillywibble

Only one word for that - Gorgeous!


----------



## Neil_S

Love the writeup mate! Found that very interesting indeed.

The seats are spot on, the whole car is looking great.

PS. Paul should have reached for his Royale beating wax?


----------



## Beeste

Wow! Just Wow! So many things to take in. I'll look at this post again tomorrow but for now I'm speechless. And it ain't often I say that :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Thats an amazing preparation of a new car to get it just the way you want it, very impressive and the end results look well worth it with excellent reflections and lovely depth to the paint. The seats looks spot on too. :thumb:


----------



## Stampy

Oh my goodness!

That is superb, absolutely superb.

Speechless


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Cracking bit of photography as well! Love the last to shots. Car don;t look bad either lol


----------



## deej

What a write up! that is brilliant mate, the car looks awesome!:thumb:


----------



## Zorba_the_greek

that looks very special!

love the seats


----------



## Offyourmarks

well - Ive never read, then re-read a post before -that is a truly amazing write up. Its really interesting to read how paul tackled the car and took things to the highest possible level.

car looks amazing - it bloody should do though; its had the best of everything lol!

amazing stuff


----------



## OrangePeel

Absolutly breathtaking, an excelent write up too. The seats are a great touch. Very well done, hope you have very happy time in ownership...


----------



## ahaydock

Stunning mate - excellent write up, excellent pics - that Zymol did the job!


----------



## d6dph

Utterly utterly breathtaking. an absolute credit to you.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

a riveting read that ,stunning car and absolute a**l attention to detail ,in the nicest possible sense ,now we all know why paul charges £75 an hour for his time,very impressive kit used there and meticulously planned and executed,i doff my cap to a true craftsman,please thank paul on our behalf for allowing us to have an insight into his methods :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

That is a fantastic write up and review.
The details are excellent along with the lovely picture.

And the VXR is looking absolutely stunning.

Well done mate. Nice


----------



## Curtiz

wow, im speechless!! 

absolutly stunning...and the seats are outstanding! i wouldnt even want to use them incase they got creased


----------



## Exotica

I need to read that again in the morning , WOW


----------



## S-X-I

Fantastic write up and fantastic results. Simply stunning work!

The exterior looks amazing and the retrim on the seats suit the car really well!

The photography in the ending shots really do the car justice.


----------



## Griffy

Its not often i read a review right the way through, as i normally just skip to the photos. However, i found that to be one of, if not the, best write up i've yet to see posted on here :doublesho 

The whole review was compiled with the same amount of attention to detail that you applied to the preparation of your new car, and the photos were truly excellent.

Thanks for sharing all the hard work you've been through on getting this car to the standard you acheived...you must be very proud of such an AWESOME end result... well done :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## vtec160bhp

Wicked mate looks Marvellous


----------



## 182_Blue

That my friend is one of the best write up's i have read on here, you have everything going on, superb finish on the paint and i love the alloys and the leather job


----------



## Epoch

Nice one Marc, you got there in the end.

Picture log is ace


----------



## Cliff

All I can say is WOW.  

The re trimmer is not far from me and I have heard good things about them too :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG

Stunning job, really interesting read, loving the car and really loving the seats, amazing attention to detail. Well done


----------



## paddy328

Again, awesome write up. I have email paul a couple of times in the past but have never heard back from him. He is a master of his craft.


----------



## burns863

I can only echo all the other replies to this writeup. That is a truely amazing job on your new VXR, and I loved the write up :thumb:


----------



## vectra ed

Well worth all the hard work. the car looks amazing.


----------



## A20 LEE

Fanastic write and pics. Paul's really is in a league of his own.


----------



## Fursecul

Just amazing stuff,every step was done perfectly and the results speak for themselves:thumb:


----------



## mally

Top job. Really well planned and executed. Enjoy.


----------



## Ronnie

WOW... i doff my cap to u sir.. simply amazing.. thats what I call taking it to the next level.. Health to enjoy:thumb:


----------



## TriBorG

Wow Simply Amazing the depth of shine after the Wax


----------



## 182_Blue

i just keep looking at those seats, when i got the ST i looked at the VXR but i was put off by the standard seats, those re trimmed ones are amazing


----------



## GAZA62

VERY VERY interesting post :thumb: and the car looks great love the retrim


----------



## matt_mph

I am SOOOOO envous of you mate. AMAZING VXR. love the pictures


----------



## Sisson

Truly stunning


----------



## d3m0n

Wow....says it all


----------



## Brazo

Marc that is one great detail, great write up and great photography

Loving the detail that went into that and especially the glas correction shots!

Just a shame you can't enter it in the comp :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

Didnt like Astras up untill now, that is stunning


----------



## Skodaw

WOW, That has to be one of the best threads I've read on here. An amazing level of attention to detail, topped by some subtle but very effective modifications.

Loving the final night shots - truly awesome :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mark - Superb motor with a superb writeup combined with superb photography....

Im chuffed for you, its been a long time in the making! Cant wait to see it in a couple of weeks time. 

Johnny


----------



## PHiRe

Wow Stunning work, i didnt think that there would be so much of a difference in a brand new car like that :thumb: Great write-up


----------



## Glider

Thanks for sharing this one, a true classic write up.


----------



## Neil_S

Cor blimey, this really is one of those you just have to keep re-reading.

Marc, spotted a few things I'd like to ask about...

Are the TDS meters in the pics anything to do with the detail or are they just for your RO filter? Thought maybe they were part of Paul's magic box 

What does the magnified illuminated linen tester show when you look through it? Just give you a close up at the paint? Does Paul use it to assess scratches and defects?

Regarding the headlights, are they actually glass or plastic? I always thought that polishing glass wouldn't ever do much, they certainly have more clarity in the afters though.


----------



## s2kpaul

fantastic


----------



## Daffy

That is very special. Great write up and mind blowing results. I do like that colour and the seats are truly amazing.


----------



## 2548

Excellent write up mate. Enjoy your car, looks fantastic !


----------



## Craigo

wow, stunning write up and the cars not bad for a vauxhall


----------



## Grizzle

Now this MUST be put forward for detail of the year!!! Glad to see paul still detailing work is nothing short of amazing, 

The wheels are BLING i love em and the seats... maybe u should email Vauxhall with these pics these buggers need to take note with them superb i totally love this car shame it torque steers like a monkey.


----------



## Alex L

Very nice    

Not much else to say as everyone else has said.

Is there a prize for 'guess the number of Zymol stickers I have in the garage'? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I want some


----------



## Mouse

Wow, that's a lot of attention to detail there. VXR's look so good in blue


----------



## Matt306

Excellant write up! That was is somethink special!


----------



## AJ-Detailing

One word for this it's fantastic


----------



## pcc

Enjoyable write-up there mate. Your car looks awesome. I bet your scared to leave it anywhere now 
btw the overspray type finish you encountered when claying was most probably delivery wax. All vauxhalls receive a light dusting before they leave the manufacturers


----------



## Clark @ PB

Interesting read that  :thumb: 

And thats one of the best re-trims i've seen in a long time!


----------



## Sheffielder

Great read, and a superb looking car.

The re-trim work is second to none, I hope your enjoying it all as much as I would.

Bravo!


----------



## streaky

not bad chappy


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Great write up
Great car
Great seats
Great polish...

Lovely :thumb:


----------



## hesslevtr

everything about that was awsome 

one of the best things iv read 

them seats look great


----------



## VTSKris

Thats a great write up and read, must have took as long to write it as it did to detail the car :lol: 

I love these cars and the extra details and the finnish you have achived are stunning.

Really good work and some great pictures. 

I want your car !

Kris


----------



## mk2

Excellent write up


----------



## Beeste

I've read this fab write-up again. Did you get to see the roof readings again after Paul had flattened the clearcoat? It would be interesting to see how on earth he managed to deal with the troughs and peaks as he clearly places a lot of emphasis on taking these reading before and during the detail.

Why does the sceptic in me tell me that this will not get answered?


----------



## nighty

WOW what a write up and what a finish the car is amazing mate absolute class. probabaly one of the best write ups i have read. Top work.


----------



## Detail My Ride

:doublesho

Wait a Sec...






:doublesho

Amazing!


----------



## regaltang

wow what a difference :thumb: i can see i have got a lot of work too do to my vxr


----------



## GlynRS2

That is a truly amazing detail and write up - one of the best I have read.

You really have gone to great lengths to make your car unique and it really shows a lot of fore though and planning. The wheels and interior are pefect for the car.  

It is great to get such detail in the write up and gives an insight in to the way Paul dalton goes about things. He certainly is very thorough to say the least.

Now go and enjoy your new toy :driver:


----------



## Summit Detailing

good writeup sir!:thumb: 

particularly like the last few after pics:thumb: 

top job


----------



## L200 Steve

A great write up backed up by some rather nice photo's.

Nice one Mark, and thanks for sharing your experience:thumb:


----------



## dino

Absolutley superb, so much attention to detail!


----------



## jedi-knight83

very nice... alot of zymol branding going on there! are you an authorised detailer?


----------



## Autovogue

stunning finish there. what pads and backing plate does Paul use?


----------



## GlynRS2

jedi-knight83 said:


> very nice... alot of zymol branding going on there! are you an authorised detailer?


What are you on about - it's his own car


----------



## famous monster

Stunning work, that's really putting the detail into detailing!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Blimey just got in and amazed how many posts here!!!

Thanks for your kind comments......

Alot of work did go into this car because like all you guys i am passionate about everything i do down to the last detail as you guys are which is why you are here......

Everybody that helped me on this car shone through and Paul blew my mind away so much i didnt actually want the detail to end as i learnt so much......

Un fortunatly i have been pulled into the zymol cult and love their products so much me and my 8 year old son spent one sunday cutting out black plastic for the garage signs.....It just finished my little detailing haven where i go for a destress.....

With regards to graphs Paul pulled up about 20 or so through the day but would not allow me to have them all for obvious reasons but let me have roof graph......Tbh a graphs a graph but to some of you pro detailers i suppose its an insight into the way Paul works .....I asked Paul about a few of his products but he is very cautious about his own products for obvious readings...

The henna testers are both mine and Pauls....He has a temperature sensitive ph and conductivity meter which tests ppm and total dissolved solids in the water that i used and he also used liquid form tests as backup for quality....

I personallyuse an all in one tds ph tester as i check the water every day and actually had a frantic rush as ppm readings were coming out at around 23 and with no polishing unit had to purchase another membrane quickly before car arrived.......Am now looking at upgrading my ro setup to a 2000 gallon a day as am currently dropping 200 litres of ro water on car every night before garaging as i find this stops all contaminants sitting on car overnight and gets rid of all daytime dust.....The car is gleaming every morning with no waterspots..... To me an ro setup is the most important aspect of detailing as i really cannot see how you can maintain a healthy paintwork without pure water.....

The seats were actually half leather as standard and steve from classic car services price was mind blowingly cheap for the work he does and i know that he would be prepared to give a discount to this forum should people be interested........(am i allowed to say this? please delete if neccesary...)

Anyway i know you will all think i am absolutly mad and i am not taking the p*** but i have a massive bee in my bonnet about this car having royale over zaino z2pro......

I have spoken to Paul again about stripping off the royale and using zaino as the base not hd cleanse and he said i was mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The thing is what i cant get out of my head is in my eyes (i hope im not wrong!) zymol royale regardless of price is the best wax in the world for the finish it qachieves in clarity and depth and zaino in my eyes provides the best sealent look with wet glossy finish so my head says best glossy wet look under best depth and clarity magnifying = best paintwork finish in the world?

so

Today i have been in the garage for 10 hours and stripped my partners metallic blue clio off.....

I bought some z1 and z2pro and zfx last week and decided to experiment today all in the name of mothers day and said i would do her car as a present from my son .....Is it finished yet she called from 1pm till 7 pm :lol:

I basically hd cleansed half the bonnet and applied a finger full of royale i had left from detail and then did the zaino treatment on the other half of the bonnet and rest of car.......Using the zfx i managed to get 3 layers on bonnet of zaino

Paul lent me a festool rotary and some bits to practice with so set about hacking the paintwork as best i could in the short space of time i have had with him.......We all have to start somewhere i suppose......Its the best afternoon ive had in years ......

My results were as follows...

The royale half looked fantastic.....

The zaino half looked 80% as good for depth and clarity as the royale but 10% better in the wet finish...The only way i can describe was that the zaino half looked like it had an extra 3 layers of clearcoat on....

Zaino half followed by royale half



















The other thing i noticed was the royale seemed to darken the blue up slightly over the zaino?

Oh heres a shot down door like original...

Really pleased with what i achieved with the clio today...im hooked!!!










So do you all think im mad like Paul or do you think i have a point?

Once again thanks for the kind comments about post and photography!!!:thumb:


----------



## pav-g

Absolutely awesome pics, write-up and car


----------



## Beeste

Thanks for the update. Did Paul get an even finish on the roof then?


----------



## Robbieben

Very nice Marc, brilliant write up and some stunning pictures, top work mate


----------



## extreme-detail

good post marc car is looking good but it would be after paul
:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Nice update mate. Incredibly difficult to judge something by photos, but the photos show a darker finish from the Royale.

I should imagine this is something to do with optical clarity as Zaino marketing blurb always bangs on about providing a very high level of clarity. I should imagine the carnuaba is responsible for the darkening effect.

It is a shame that Paul doesn't feel he can talk about what he uses, I expect that alot of people on here could benefit from some of his insight, myself included.

I think that Paul has obviously built up his skill and this is what makes the detail, not necessarily the tools and products, so I don't think he would lose anything by being a little more open


----------



## bbigman2000

Awesome, you guys must have some patience !!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

/IMG]


Beeste said:


> Thanks for the update. Did Paul get an even finish on the roof then?


Tbh Beeste i never asked......I will ask him but in my opinion not really knowing too much about this subject this is my opinion and am i wrong.....

When measuring a panel and you get a reading of say 130 microns and then a reading of 100 microns 4 inches away are you saying that a professional detailer should be able to take away enough clearcoat to get an even playing ground of 100 microns across the board ? Are we not saying that paintwork correction is actaually about flattening an area down by 1 to 2 microns to achieve a flat surface for maximum reflectivity of light but if the roof has been sprayed by a car manufacturer and it is uneven one side to the other which is obviuos by my readings as i suspect will be on most cars there is not alot you can do to make the roof 100 microns perfect....

Instead of being a microscopically peaked wave the roof will now be a perfectly flat microscopic wave?

The only thing Paul did say "BUT DONT QUOTE ME FOR GOD SAKE!!!!" is that Bugatti have near perfect readings across every panel.....

Ref the illuminated microscope....

Paul actually used the linen tester quite a lot and actually found a section on my roof where there was a spot that in his opinion was a contaminant that had fallen onto the roof during the spraying stage.......It had actually poked its way through the clearcoat and he informed me to let my dealership know about it as under his tester illuminated he could see that there was no clearcoat on it.......It was bl**dy microscopic!!!!! I struggled to even see it let alone find it again....Looking through his glass i could see a donut and that was it!!! Christ knows how he found it?
He insisted we photographed it incase of future issues but to be honest im embarrased to go to my dealership and say you see that pin prick there...Well my friend says the roofs gonna cave in in 2018.....He spots everything!!

This is the photo i wasnt gonna share and took so Paul felt happy.......Not very well focused as couldnt see it through viewfinder...

Dot near middle!!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Oh and by the way not only did it take me 5 hours to write this and upload all the photos but photobucket have just robbed me of $25 as have exceeded my bandwidth?:wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB

vxrmarc said:


> Oh and by the way not only did it take me 5 hours to write this and upload all the photos but photobucket have just robbed me of $25 as have exceeded my bandwidth?:wall:


I upgraded to photobucket Pro, glad i did though, only works out at like £12 or something :thumb:


----------



## adamf

Saw the video on youtube as well. Amazing beading!


Great write up and work as usual from Paul. Good luck with the VXR.


----------



## taffy

Wow....what a car. The best colour for VXR's!! Love your alloys but i also think the vectra wheels really suited it well!!


----------



## Amos

There is a Black Fluffy Brush on a Long Black Handle in 1 of the 1st photos... Whats it for, Wheels???? If so were did ya get it.... Any Info would be great..


Cheers...


----------



## Beeste

Amos said:


> There is a Black Fluffy Brush on a Long Black Handle in 1 of the 1st photos... Whats it for, Wheels???? If so were did ya get it.... Any Info would be great..
> 
> Cheers...


Yes it is a wheel brush. They're supposed to be very good but the price might put you off.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Amos said:


> There is a Black Fluffy Brush on a Long Black Handle in 1 of the 1st photos... Whats it for, Wheels???? If so were did ya get it.... Any Info would be great..
> 
> Cheers...


mike from the polishing company....


----------



## matt_r

Truely amazing :thumb:


----------



## R30

I got to admit, that initially I was thinking, "my god what a waste of money, and I'm pretty obsessive and mad on cars but I'd never go that far" but as I scrolled down I'm amazed, it looks truly excellent. I particularly love the seats - when they're sat next to the originals which themselves are smart they make the originals look pretty poor. Top stuff!


----------



## vicky

Thats lovely


----------



## CK888

Wow what a finish, very impressive level of detailing and gotta love the glass correction too.

Your new motor looks spot on!

Absorbing read mate:thumb:


----------



## xxQuartzxx

totally outstanding .... wow wow 

 

i work for a vauxhall dealership .. cant wait to get my grubby hands on the corsa vxr ...


----------



## dominic84

I haven´t yet commented on anyones car but O-M-G! that is incredible! amazing car, amazing work, amazing pics, amazing result. Easily the best I have seen on here so far :thumb:


----------



## Peach

Outstanding.

Yourself and Paul, get a standing ovation from me - that's the best Show It Off yet in my opinion.

Round of applause please


----------



## EliteCarCare

I think it'd all been said......... outstanding work and real attention to detail, enjoyed reading that..... twice! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Just a quick question about the work done on the headlights.

You said that Paul performed glass corection on them but, are most headlight cases not made from plastic?


----------



## Scotsbil

Brilliant, what a beautiful car and a top class finish. Cheers for the write up and cracking pics.


----------



## stewie

Read this 4 / 5 times now and each time I'm blown away by the finish achieved. The wheels and seats add the icing on the cake. Fantastic car you have there, enjoy it!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Just quickly thought you might like test run on royale paul did for me to see if i liked the royale effect....

Basically i bought an old banger to run around in while vxr being finished at factory..

God its a dog and the paintwork is flat , scratched to hell and has brake fluid stains.......

This whole exercise was not about scratch removal as they were so deep they went through the single stage paintwork into the primer underneath....

so....

My friend paul came round for a mini half bonnet detail to see what was achieveable on this dead paintwork!!!

First we clayed the bonnet with a new sonus green a mild clay that actually did a fantastic job and one id recommend for a vxr!!










By the end of the claying the clay bar had been turned about 10 times and was pretty much useless.....The bonnet had seen some bad times.. :?

Next Paul got to work on the paintwork correction which involved flattening the hills and valleys of the paintwork by using a rotary buffer and a 3m cutting compound....We taped the bonnet down the centre..










As you can see its not good!! You can see the difference in the 2 sides of the bonnet!!










Paul cut away for about 10 minutes ....

And at the end of it he threw away the pad!!!!










Next Paul changed to a Buffing pad and used Menzerna,s products and set to work polishing the bonnet with the rotary which he did for about 10 minutes...










The bonnet was now starting to come back to its former glory from all those years of hard abuse.....The words gayboy and to**er that had been written on my bonnet were disapearing fast!! I shed a tear!! :lol:










The next stage was to prepare the paintwork for the wax by applying zymol hd-cleanse which i think one of the best products on the market and smells of chocolate.....this needs to be rubbed on but must not dry as a bugger to get off but buffs off nicely and leaves a fantastically prepped surface for wax










Paul has many many waxes at his disposal but asked if we could try zymol royale on the bonnet to try and double the value of my scrapheap and this is how much was used.......










Paul then taught me how to apply zymol royale by hand as i found this wax a lot more tricky than my destiny or concours and the setting time and feel of the wax was not as smooth as my others...probably due to its carnauba content being so high?










We then proceeded to buff it off with sonus buffing towels.....










And the result........................... :shock:

I was gobsmacked about the clarity and depth of shine that this wax produced on a 14 year old paintwork that had probably taken billyboy and his clan of take oath mothers down the dog track so many nights!!!

I was stunned.....










A reflection shot taken in really hard tungsten lighting with no flash.....



















I then asked Paul about the beading properties of the wax and he sprayed the bonnet and it just rolled off .....simple as......which is why i go on so much about a properly waxed car will always be a doddle to look after as a quick spray or wash down and all dirt , roadgrime never really sticks and car comes up like new after a quick qd,ing...










So in the real world after driving rodney to work today and having the embarrasment of a car that looks like a rhubard and custard when i pulled up at work i got straight out and took a photo with my camera phone to show how the rain just rolls off the bonnet the same as rain-x does to your windscreen!!!!










And beading after another 2 hours...


----------



## Epoch

No one mention the electrical tape!


Sorry Marc couldn't resist, I bet the scap yard though something was odd when you dropped it off


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

oh yea trust you unfortunatly i prepped the car before paul turned up and had a choice betwween that and sellotape!!!!

sold car for 50 lottery tickets...:lol:


----------



## Alex L

Very nice, excellent correction work too.

Beading isnt as tight as collinite, which surprises me.


----------



## Mr Smith

The whole thing is just stunning, the interior is fantastic!! My Signum is there at Classic car services at the moment being done, they have done my last 5 cars!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Mr Smith said:


> The whole thing is just stunning, the interior is fantastic!! My Signum is there at Classic car services at the moment being done, they have done my last 5 cars!!!


Signum red cross stitch interior?

If not you,ll know steves quality....

say i said hi!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Arghhh! Can't see half the pictures, guess the bandwidth problem is still an issue?! Anyway, I'll certainly be coming back for another read, as this is certainly one of the most informative threads posted in ages. As I've publicly said on here before, I've been a fan of Paul's work for a long time, and I dip into his webbie every now and again for a fix. I appreciate he's clearly a very busy man, but I can't help but feel it's a real shame that he doesn't post this sort of write up himself when he does manage to get on. There's inspiration and then there's inspiration.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

WX51 TXR said:


> Arghhh! Can't see half the pictures, guess the bandwidth problem is still an issue?! Anyway, I'll certainly be coming back for another read, as this is certainly one of the most informative threads posted in ages. As I've publicly said on here before, I've been a fan of Paul's work for a long time, and I dip into his webbie every now and again for a fix. I appreciate he's clearly a very busy man, but I can't help but feel it's a real shame that he doesn't post this sort of write up himself when he does manage to get on. There's inspiration and then there's inspiration.


Bandwidth ok as paid full fee and just checked photos all ok?

Regards to Paul i love photographing his work as well as photography in general but i think that Paul feels that to post would leave opportunities for people to criticise or egg him on into something he doesnt feel he needs to justify....(hope thats ok paul)...

I am hoping to go on some details with paul shortly to photograph every stage for him so maybe he will let me post them for him....

I would love to hire a hd dvd and record video personally!!!!


----------



## Rich @ PB

That's a real shame; I think his skills are simply amazing, and I don't think for one minute he would be criticised on here for posting work like this. For one thing everyone would appreciate it; secondly, how can you criticise such work?!; thirdly, the mods wouldn't allow it; fourthly, he could say as little or as much as he liked - it's everyone's perogative to say what they want to and keep any important stuff to themselves. Next time you see him, please ask him to reconsider; valuable, inspiring additions to the forum are always welcome, and will do nothing other than earn him even more respect for the work he does.


----------



## M40COO

Well marc, couple of things....

You're obviously a lucky loaded bloke - which is great, well done.
...and then you top it off by having Paul as your mate !

great thread, thanks for taking the time to post it..

When are we gonna see you detail the rest of the red astra ?? 

finally, seriously well done !


----------



## extreme-detail

as me and paul keep intouch a fare bit he is very busy, he gets over 160,000 visits per year


plus he is working on something new


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

M40COO said:


> Well marc, couple of things....
> 
> You're obviously a lucky loaded bloke - which is great, well done.
> ...and then you top it off by having Paul as your mate !
> 
> great thread, thanks for taking the time to post it..
> 
> When are we gonna see you detail the rest of the red astra ??
> 
> finally, seriously well done !


Thanks nice to see you!!!!:thumb:

Half bonnet for sale!!:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

xtreme-detail said:


> as me and paul keep intouch a fare bit he is very busy, he gets over 160,000 hits per year
> 
> plus he is working on something new


Very new....

And ive seen the Miracle day and wouldnt want it!!!

Its mad.....


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

what can i say outstanding !!!!! can u borrow me a few grand lol


----------



## david g

I think this post is an absolutely fantastic read ,i have re read this several times now ,and its a credit to both of you guys .
I would love to see more of Pauls work on here and im sure there are other members who feel the same


----------



## Alex L

david g said:


> I would love to see more of Pauls work on here and im sure there are other members who feel the same


Alot more would, even if it's just to offer a different perspective on a problem someone may have (like removing swirls from single stage paint thats been clear coated ).

And I think the only time someone would 'egg' his posts would be if some of his jokes were as bad as some in the funnies section


----------



## deej

david g said:


> I think this post is an absolutely fantastic read ,i have re read this several times now ,and its a credit to both of you guys .
> I would love to see more of Pauls work on here and im sure there are other members who feel the same


Would definetely be a great addition to the site if he was more active.


----------



## Racer

This is the kind of threads that make you think...i don´t know how to detail  

Just amazing write up and one of most interestng ones , i read ...Miracle man strikes again :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

ooohhh...

I forgot about me little video...


----------



## Epoch

That works then!

I hope you have enjoyed the detail process as much as we all have reading all the bits

catch up soon


----------



## Beeste

vxrmarc said:


> ooohhh...
> 
> I forgot about me little video...


Blimey are you peeing on your new astra?


----------



## Exotica

vxrmarc said:


> ooohhh...
> 
> I forgot about me little video...


Love that


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Beeste said:


> Blimey are you peeing on your new astra?


Now thats a test.....

Got great beading shots today and tested royale vs zaino with royale on top of zaino aswell....try to post tommorow!!


----------



## deej

vxrmarc said:


> Now thats a test.....
> 
> Got great beading shots today and tested royale vs zaino with royale on top of zaino aswell....try to post tommorow!!


Interesting!sneak preview now?


----------



## Guest

hahaha, you should see the pressure washer video, its hilarious!!!


----------



## david g

Well what you waitin for guys?


----------



## Guest

I have the video here, but no way of posting it!


----------



## david g

Bbbbooooooo


----------



## deej

paul000 said:


> I have the video here, but no way of posting it!


Send it vxrmarc to put with the other 1 :thumb:


----------



## Exotica

Yes, we all wait patiently


----------



## Guest

deej said:


> Send it vxrmarc to put with the other 1 :thumb:


What you lot like, its 44.3MB and recorded on a BBC camera, its perfect quality... Had it for a couple of years but never got round to putting it on my website...


----------



## Guest

Exotica said:


> Yes, we all wait patiently


SORRRRY!!!! Gonna take a few days at least to sort, meantime... Marc! Go and video you jet washing the VXR!!!! :lol:


----------



## david g

LOL ,he may get wet with all the spray shooting off the car


----------



## daveb

im really intrested in the glass detail, the before and afters are simply amazing, any insight to what product combo is used on the headlamps, pppllllleeeeeeaaaassssseeee, pritty please with Cherrys on top!
Dave


----------



## dino

that video is insane!


----------



## Rasher

looks stunning mate, have you ever thought of getting the front end Armourfened to protect it from stone chips??


----------



## Drexel

Looks good! Dont forget to drive it thou...thats what they are made for


----------



## benji330i

It's threads like this that make DW what it is.

Absolutely brilliant Marc.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

daveb said:


> im really intrested in the glass detail, the before and afters are simply amazing, any insight to what product combo is used on the headlamps, pppllllleeeeeeaaaassssseeee, pritty please with Cherrys on top!
> Dave


Im sorry due to human error and not listening to Paul saying "Headlight correction" i thought he meant glass when in fact they are not!!!!

But i think its even more amazing what Paul did with non glass headlights compared to glass and asking him how he did it he replied anything can be corrected within reason

Anyway yesterday i took some beading shots of the vxr on my camera phone after a heavy sleet shower....

Are beads normally this large or is it something to do with sleet and the weather????? Your thoughts???



















And then today with no wash in between the roof was gleaming again so later when the sky got moody i took this off my camera phone....


----------



## beambeam

Car looks absolutely amazing and the leather is suits it so well too - reading through that I can't believe the lengths some will go to to ensure quality, absolutely amazing.

Good thread.


----------



## Chopper

I must say this is a has opened my eyses to the standards that can be achieved! I suppose thats why its called "detailing". Its all in the detail!
Can i just ask what was the blue pad Paul was using in the pics? I've looked on the net and think it could be a 3M one, but i could be wrong?


----------



## Sav

Wow i'm getting a new car this year and i just thought it would have the finish as it was new. 

Crazy you needed to do that but well worth it.


----------



## Phil H

eye spy....

even made PD website 

must be chuffed to bits mate!


----------



## Rinko

WOW .... enough said I think! Brilliant write up, definately worth the effort!

Loving the vid too. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Phil H said:


> eye spy....
> 
> even made PD website
> 
> must be chuffed to bits mate!


yep...i am

even more it made the top ten........:thumb:

blue pad is 3m aswell paul tells me but not available at the moment


----------



## Mouse

After reading it again I have to say this is one of the best threads ever!


----------



## Phil H

agreed!


----------



## Ant GTI-6

Just look at the pic. then think why on earth would I want to remove the Royale









Keep it on there!!

A thoughly great post to read, really hope to see more of Pauls work on here. give him a nudge and tell him to get posting:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,

thought I'd better pop my head in the door and say thanks for all the kind words and pm's received from doing this detail. I really enjoyed this detail on Marc's VXR and I think he has portrayed it superbly and the car was prepped extremely well which made my job easier giving me more time to spend on the Paintwork correction. I was very pleased with the final results of the VXR and I think Marc has done an excellent job with the photography, so maybe I should take Marc on a supercar detail to take some more excellent photograph's for you all to view.

Many thanks again for all the kind words.

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## GlynRS2

paul000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> so maybe I should take Marc on a supercar detail to take some more excellent photograph's for you all to view.
> .


Sounds like an excellent plan :thumb: 
If you ever need someone to pass you the polish or act as a general detailing caddy, I am sure that there will be no shortage of volunteers here


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

seconded, that would go down a storm here !!!!


----------



## Brazo

Paul on behalf of DW - get a move on  :thumb:


----------



## Exotica

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> seconded, that would go down a storm here !!!!


Third that:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Would love that!


----------



## justin30513

Un-FREAKING-believable!

This is the posts of posts.......the details of details.......

I'm simply........Jealous!


----------



## adamf

Bet there are quite a few Paul's in the US arent there?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

justin30513 said:


> Un-FREAKING-believable!
> 
> This is the posts of posts.......the details of details.......
> 
> I'm simply........Jealous!


Just read on your forums :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

@ Paul - if Marc cant make it, i have a camera!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yea i might be going shopping that weekend....:lol:


----------



## BIG_G

Amazing!!!!!! :thumb: 
Brilliant!!!!!!!:thumb: 
Credit due!!!:thumb: 

I have only seen a few on the roads that colour and they certainley turn my head but yours in the flesh would be 100 times better.


----------



## StreetDragster

Jaw Dropping, very very impressed, and hopefully one day i'll be in a position to do the same on my cars!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## justin30513

vxrmarc said:


> Just read on your forums :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Thanks Marc for joining up. I've had numerous PM's thanking me for getting you and Paul involved with autogeekonline.net.

Your insight and dedication are so welcome there. We are trying to keep the politics out like here.

Thanks again!

Justin


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

justin30513 said:


> Thanks Marc for joining up. I've had numerous PM's thanking me for getting you and Paul involved with autogeekonline.net.
> 
> Your insight and dedication are so welcome there. We are trying to keep the politics out like here.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Justin


Thankyou....


----------



## Guest

Brazo said:


> Paul on behalf of DW - get a move on  :thumb:


How about a Bugatti Veyron?


----------



## Grizzle

paul000 said:


> How about a Bugatti Veyron?


Just get a move on man :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

paul000 said:


> How about a Bugatti Veyron?


SSSHHH!!!!


----------



## mountainmachine

Yup totally amazing! So many jealous peeps out there on other forums, all cost yada yada yada...at the end of the day its what you want,


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I cannot say to everyone how overwhelmed this this posting has been.....

I cant say whether this is good or bad for me as i am getting emails from usa , canada , chile??? , Norway may have to change my email addres?????

My hits on my photobucket site in the last 3 weeks have been:

Account Dashboard
Total Pictures and Videos: 298
Monthly Hits: 4392000
Album Size: 


60 MB (1%) 
5 GB 
Monthly Bandwidth: 1163.1 GB 

Nearly 4.5 million!!!!!!

Thats insane......


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Just a quick update on the car.......

Have now seen the difference between my car and some other blue vxr,s and have definetly noticed the darkness royale produces........

I have also had Paul around this week to put a fifth and sixth layer on the car and we both agreed that after the fifth layer the paintwork will not accept any more so basically i can confirm that five layers is maximum whereas i managed to get 10 layers of concours on clio before non returns.....

The car definetly looks wetter and glassier now than when first applied....

Photo here taken roof carpark......


----------



## Neil_S

Looks awesome Marc, bet your well chuffed with that!


----------



## stewie

That car just gets better and better

Are you attending any of the Vx shows this year? Thats one car I would definitely like to see in the metal!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yea stewie am doing all btcc events and vx show at santa pod!!


----------



## Epoch

Awesome mate, looking the kahoonas.

I'm still loving the wheel colour


----------



## stewie

vxrmarc said:


> Yea stewie am doing all btcc events and vx show at santa pod!!


Not sure I'm going make any of the BTCC rounds this year but all being well will deffo be at PVS!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Video of beading on bonnet


----------



## Mark M

I keep popping back to this as the finish is absolutely stunning.

I am after a hot hatch and for some reason I am drawn to this, even though I love Volkswagens


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

V12MSM said:


> I keep popping back to this as the finish is absolutely stunning.
> 
> I am after a hot hatch and for some reason I am drawn to this, even though I love Volkswagens


Hooray!!!:thumb:


----------



## wfenix

this is the first time i have seen this thread on your car marc and all i can say is wow i cant belive the finish and the interior you should send pics of this to vauxhall because i am sure people would like these mods on the standard, awsome awsome and finally awsome.


----------



## Shug

Fiver says you can't get the same finish on my vectra.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Shug said:


> Fiver says you can't get the same finish on my vectra.


Tenner says i can:lol:


----------



## Shug

vxrmarc said:


> Tenner says i can:lol:


Hmmm, full detail with paint correction for a tenner? Bargain! :lol: 
(Nice motor by the way. I'd be too scared to drive it if I worked on it that much!)


----------



## Guest

vxrmarc said:


> Tenner says i can:lol:


I bet you can't!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Bet you a fiver your right...:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

Still a great post..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Christ is this still going...lol


----------



## kennynevermind

I have never seen so much work put into a brand new car!! You are dedicated my friend..


----------



## King Eric

BACK TO THE TOP! Just found this hiding in the basement. A great one for the newbies to see who have just come over I always think


----------



## ALANSHR

Very, very nice indeed, love the finish on the wheels, so much better than the plain silver finish which looks almost yellow by comparison

Brilliant improvement in reflections and depth which has surprised me on a new car.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Damn 21,000 hits....I have just sold this car for £16,400 to the dealership and only paid £18,100 for it 15 months ago and now has 18,000 miles on it and 4 bald tyres and needing a service...Change over price to the standard Nurburgring was done for me through Vauxhall for £1500..So it just goes to show respect your car and you,ll get top dollar for it when you sell it....


----------



## ALANSHR

Hey, can you or Daalton exlain that paint levelling bit again, i have read it twice and still cant quite get what you mean about the 2 microns and the 8 microns removal?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Basically we took readings from across the car and gathered a graph to show the paintwork depths......approximately 2 microns was taken from the whole car to ensure no swirling etc was evident and really 8 to 10 microns is a limit to clearcoat removal before the sunlight rays can attack the relative hue.....Now im no chemist and i struggle to understand this law because in my eyes if there is 60 microns of clearcoat on one car and 80 on another if you take 10 from 80 it gives you 70 which is still more than the other car has but this was confirmed by Basf and 3M technical for me when i spoke to them...And its Paul.


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho Holy heck, that looks awesome, what a stunning post !


----------



## CupraRcleanR

vxrmarc said:


> Damn 21,000 hits....I have just sold this car for £16,400 to the dealership and only paid £18,100 for it 15 months ago and now has 18,000 miles on it and 4 bald tyres and needing a service...Change over price to the standard Nurburgring was done for me through Vauxhall for £1500..So it just goes to show respect your car and you,ll get top dollar for it when you sell it....


Did you take all the mods off it Marc before it went back? , larger alloys etc.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yes car was stripped back to basic , Springs , zorst , stage 2 , engine bits everything apart from seats which were no good in the Nurburgring as it already has full leather and heated so no gain really.


----------



## ALANSHR

vxrmarc said:


> Basically we took readings from across the car and gathered a graph to show the paintwork depths......approximately 2 microns was taken from the whole car to ensure no swirling etc was evident and really 8 to 10 microns is a limit to clearcoat removal before the sunlight rays can attack the relative hue.....Now im no chemist and i struggle to understand this law because in my eyes if there is 60 microns of clearcoat on one car and 80 on another if you take 10 from 80 it gives you 70 which is still more than the other car has but this was confirmed by Basf and 3M technical for me when i spoke to them...And its Paul.


Ah, the scales have been peeled back from my eyes, understand it fully now, thanks, even understand the relative light bit, I must be smaryer than i thought.....:lol:

Must better description by the way


----------



## CupraRcleanR

vxrmarc said:


> Yes car was stripped back to basic , Springs , zorst , stage 2 , engine bits everything apart from seats which were no good in the Nurburgring as it already has full leather and heated so no gain really.


Thanks

Looking forward to your write-up on the N'Burg.


----------



## Mike206

What a stunning car! excellent choice with the seats too.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

CupraRcleanR said:


> Thanks
> 
> Looking forward to your write-up on the N'Burg.


9 hours im halfway there...:thumb:


----------



## acrebo

Just a thought, sorry if it's been mentioned and I've missed it... Volvo's new C30 advert is all about those little snippets of writing in between the pictures. I think they've seen this thread....


----------



## -ROM-

CupraRcleanR said:


> Looking forward to your write-up on the N'Burg.


Me too.


----------



## conor.pharrell

rmorgan84 said:


> Me too.


Can't wait for the N'burg write up if this is anything to go by! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## kogenx

Car Looks Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Sandro

veryvery nice indeed! love it all, wheels, seats and the car itself! excellent stuff! For being a reasonably common car its now very unique!!


----------



## Rowan83

WOW!! :doublesho

That looks perfect! Love those seats too. 

I envy you mate, hehe.


----------



## andyboygsi

very nice mate


----------



## conor.pharrell

vxrmarc said:


> 9 hours im halfway there...:thumb:


9 hours of work on the car or nine hours on the write up?


----------



## Andyuk911

Will you have the Burg on Monday ? .. I might pop to Auto reflect meet


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

9 hours on write up and uploading all the blinking photos...

Yes i will Andy , come up and see us...


----------



## conor.pharrell

Ugh come on Marc, Ive literally been checking every hour on the hour for the new write up!

Perhaps a teaser snap?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

1am


----------



## Silva1

marc theres someone in the car


----------



## paddy328

Bloody hell marc. You dont see many people do that to a brand new car. Im dying to read the write up and see the finished article.


----------



## TwinSport

Hey Marc, now that your car is preperated, are you going to VXR/OPC meet at Nürburgring?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

What and risk a stone chip:wall:


----------



## paddy328

So when will the write up be done?


----------



## TwinSport

vxrmarc said:


> What and risk a stone chip:wall:




But remember: You have a NÜRBURGRING Edition   .

Stone chips can be repared  .


----------



## hus55

no stone has chance to chip that slick paintwork:thumb:

awesome detail


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

paddy328 said:


> So when will the write up be done?


About 3 weeks Paddy...


----------



## paddy328

I take it there is alot of work still to be done on the car then.

I hear your putting enough zaino on it to protect a space shuttle. Has this made any difference to the look of the car over 3 layers of z2?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yea ice install still ongoing and no no difference at all after 6 or 7....My lips now sealed...:lol:


----------



## TwinSport

Hey Marc,

so when will the new write up be finished? 
I'm getting nervous...


----------



## Kris1986

That's just perfect


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Oh god its taking me hours and hours...ICE nearly done and brake Porn nearly finished at bodyshop.


----------



## Big Bru

WOW!:thumb:


----------



## -SDC-

Thats really quite special, really please to see yet anther person showing off the true colours of this fantastic car in vauxhalls best colour.

The seats and wheels are a work of art. 

I'm very jealous!


----------



## illeagalhunter

Ive seen this thread discussed on 3 other forums , your gettin it tight marc


----------



## RAJVK

Thats just Porn !!!!!

*My second clue is a bit of an animal (last)*


----------



## scottgm

Love the wheels!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Sadly the guy who bought it has wrecked it...


----------



## -tom-

vxrmarc said:


> Sadly the guy who bought it has wrecked it...


u r joking mark :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Nah he trashed it. i had 2 court summons through for hitting an ambulance and driving with undue care and attention and also many speeding fines because he refused to change the numberplate because he liked it 

6 months after i sold the car on his drive if you can make out the E15VXR










and loads of these










He even got arrested and the police couldnt take the plates off because the car was never captured on the road and although he lives next to a main road they were powerless to remove them when on his private property. He just continually blamed the DVLA.

I believe he blew up the turbo and gearbox aswell although i cant confirm this.

Car has now been sold on again i believe..


----------



## -tom-

thats bad mark didnt u sell it throw vax to get the white beast? if so the blame lyes with dealers?


----------



## po-low

Ooooo. Thats not nice hearing your old car has been trashed.

But its probably worse receiving summons and all sorts


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

tom_k said:


> thats bad mark didnt u sell it throw vax to get the white beast? if so the blame lyes with dealers?


yes i sold it through a main dealer i know well and knew they had 3 or 4 people interested in buying it and this guy i knew did.
BUT what happened is after he had the car they realised they needed the tax disc number to transfer it and he had a letter stateing that the plate was my propertie and the plate had to be transfered once dvla stated so , so he did not release it therefore the plate couldnt be transferred. Eventually after about 3 months we got it sorted but he simply didnt take the plate off , i had associates taking photos for me of it parked on his drive passed to the police who had set up a criminal case against him and eventually put it on the national database for npr and he eventually slipped up.
I got a call off the police about 3 months after that to state it had been rectified but they were powerless , it makes me die that a vehicle can be parked by a main road with 2 cars driving round with the same plate on (yes mine had E15VXR on at the same time :doublesho ) yet they didnt have the power to remove the plate off his car and i had to endure being pulled 23 times by patrols on the road and having to explain my situation , i basically had o drive round with a folder of documents to prove the situation which was a nightmare because they checked my car over most times.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Hate to say it mark but this is why you should get the plate off the car while you still own it and have control over it. you should have got the plate off the car sooner (im sure you know that now), id not give any one one of my cars still with one of my plates on, i always remove and retain it before i sell a car. ok cost 30 quid more but im sure you would have rather pay 30 quid than have all this agro.


----------



## ant_s

£30 when i looked in to taking my plate off and then putting it onto another car once id brought it, it was going to cost me an extra £80


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yea the thing was james it all happened so quickly and it was £80 for a straight swop but the problem was the cars were at the docks and no time scale for deleivery , it actually took about 8 weeks in total so i would have had to put it on retention.
Out of the blue had a phonecall while at modified nationals in peterborough while i was with House of Kolor and i had to leave the show and swop the cars over. 
In hindsight i would in future..


----------



## Liam

That is immense the boot pic is the best!

(new wallpaper)


----------



## J9NY X

absolute perfection


----------



## Ben H

cheeky scumbag! unbelievable some ppl, and annoys me that they get away with


----------



## madis

very nice  :thumb:


----------



## WAZ92

Stunning


----------



## willg

Brilliant write up car looks so amazing nice and deep colour.


----------



## WhosWally

Perfect finish :thumb:


----------



## JMorty




----------

